

Ask HN: Know of a program to increase delivery rate of confirmation emails? - addoway

Hey everyone, our startup, Addoway (www.addoway.com), is having some issues delivering emails to some users after they register on our site to confirm their email address. The problem is happening to a few percent of registrants on the site and there does not seem to be a common email provider among those who do not receive the email.&#60;p&#62;Does anyone know of a web service we can utilize to fix this or improve the delivery rate? Thanks for your help.
======
seven
Do you use a proper mailserver to deliver the mails? Could greylisting be the
problem? I mean, does your mailserver follow the rules, like resending mails
if the other server gives a '450 recipient rejected - try it later' notice?

~~~
addoway
We use exim mail server, and I believe the settings are configured to our web-
host's defaults. Where would go to view or configure these rules?

~~~
seven
Seems like I was on the wrong track. Exim should do the job.

Some people do SMTP on their own, without using a mailserver that fully
implements the RFCs.

Read <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1151123> to get some more insight
about greylisting.

Check out your exim logfile to get more knowledge about your problem. In case
you have trouble interpreting the data, just post an anonymised excerpt. I am
sure somebody will help.

~~~
addoway
Thanks for the tip seven. ;)

------
eclark
Are you on EC2 or other shared hosting? If you are then try getting a
different ip. Lots of shared hosting ip's are heavily abused before you have
used them.

------
braindead_in
DKIM signature helped me a lot. Reverse DNS and SPF records are also good to
have.

